# Sinister space?



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Anyone here use it? I just started and account,.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Yes Ive used it. It was once a great place to go, but there are a LOT of emo peeps there and goth kids. It was supposed to be about halloween its NOT.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

OK turtle what's an "emo" ?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Lilly, look it up on youtube. They give some pretty funny examples.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

I still go there sometimes.


----------



## MrTrick (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah, I remember when Sinister Space was first put up. There were a lot of us from the Halloween forums. Like Turtle said now it just seems like a myspace for emos. It lost its "new car smell" or would that be rotting jack-o-lantern.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

It still could be, just need to be more selective about who you accept as "friends". In the beginning there was a huge rush by some to see who could collect the most friends. I keep my list down to those I actually stay in touch with.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Spookineer said:


> It still could be, just need to be more selective about who you accept as "friends". In the beginning there was a huge rush by some to see who could collect the most friends. I keep my list down to those I actually stay in touch with.


Ditto


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I use it but not as much any more.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Yes Spookineer has the right idea. I only have friends on there that i actually like. Not just people Ive met in passing ya know? It is like a myspace, but its supposed to have more of a halloween theme which it has lost. Most of the people there are not there for halloween which is why i come to forums like this one instead.


----------



## ghost (Aug 30, 2007)

I still go there once in awhile, the site really changed when it started to have more paranormal peeps and interests....


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I joined and hung around for a bit when it first started, but it just wasn't my thing.


----------

